# Chinese Bunnies.....



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I bought these rabbits earlier this year and they have been in the freezer ever since I saw that they were from China. My dogs got horribly ill from Chinese fish a couple years ago and I am USUALLY good at scouting that out. This was the first time I had ever seen rabbits from China. Needless to say they have been in the freezer for MONTHS now as I can't decide if I should feed them or toss them. 

What would you do? Serve or toss?


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

I clicked on this thread thinking I was going to see cute, fuzzy 'Chinese Bunnies'.......not...dead in the freezer bunnies...too funny!

I think I'd chuck them. I read labels too and don't give them anything that says China, Mexico etc.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I only feed local meat to my gang (that's all I will eat myself as well) so I would personally toss it.

The odd time I have fed something from out of my region but not often (Ostrich I think it was, one time when I first started on raw).


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I'd chunk them...or if you feel froggy and you don't want to waste it, try a little bit and see how it goes. 

Other than that, I'd toss it.


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

Toss - consider what was being added to human baby formulas etc, then imagine what these bunnies were fed ...


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Toss them. There is no way I would feed anything to me or my dogs knowing it came from China. Who knows what sort of poison they put in it this time.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: aubieI'd chunk them...or if you feel froggy and you don't want to waste it, try a little bit and see how it goes.
> 
> Other than that, I'd toss it.


I agree. Maybe try a bit or two and see how the dogs do but if you're not even willing to risk it or it doesn't feel right just toss um.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Toss them - they probably aren't even bunnies - big rats, maybe.

I wouldn't trust them


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

I'd throw them out - is it worth it to take the chance?


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I would probably toss 'em too. I used to give Ris the NV rabbit medallions on occasion. . .til I found out the rabbits were raised in China. Though the NV company oversees the raising of the rabbits, I just don't feel comfortable feeding it.


----------

